# Dairy Shows All over US



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Annual 2 ring show West Virginia State fairgrounds .Sr/jr doe shows ,showmanship june 8 judges Tom Rucker /Erin Griner contact Thornfieldfarm [email protected] sponsored by Mountain State dairy goat club

‎2 ring show in Huron SD on Saturday June 8, 2013. Judges are Chuck Pedersen & Ziggy Ginest. We have also been awarded the Dist & Lamancha specialty.
https://www.facebook.com/sdgoatshow

The Arkansas Goat Producers Association is hosting a quad show on May 3, 4, and 5, 2013 at the state fairgrounds in Little Rock, Arkansas. Plans are being made now and are not yet complete. Three of the judges will be Tim Flickinger, Will Pearson and Todd Biddle.

There will be two open buck shows, four open senior doe shows, and four open junior doe shows. The show has been awarded the Toggenburg specialty show for district 5. Some other specialty shows have been applied for.
www.arkansasgoatproducers.com

Maryland Dairy Goat Assocaiton is having a 4 ring buck show on June 7-8th and the judges will be Sandy Krum , Will Pearson , Christen Adels, and Anne McKeever Claggett. Along with the buck show under Anne McKeever Clagget there with be the DISTRICT 3 LAMANCHA BUCK SPECAILTY . Also a one day milk test in which your does can earn there milk stars !

Land Of Oz in Hutchinson,Ks June 7-9 at the Kansas State Fair goat barn.
double show for junior doe and senior doe and bucks. Also a youth show. Two rings at the same time. We will again be having soap and cheese contest, raffle table.
Nigerian Dwarf Specialty show.
Please mark your calendars to come. Online entries this year also. Follow us on the Facebook page for Land of Oz Dairy Goat show. 
See you all there

SMDGA 36th annual Quad Doe Show, Fathers Day Weekend,
Ozark Empire Fairgrounds, Springfield, MO.

Giving lots of advance notice. There will be a big Adga sanctioned show in Shelby NC June 7-9, 2013. Put it on your calendar now, 4 judges, buck doe and youth shows.. - at Sunrise Farm.

‎2013 Expanded Show. New location. Mark your calendars. via @Bob Martin "I have confirmed the judges. Joe and Kay Kimmel of Broughton, IL will be the judges for the show. With the two judges the show will now be a Double Ring Open Jr. Doe and Open Sr. Doe shows."
*Capering Kids 4-H Goat Clubs 3rd Annual Spring Fling*May 18 at 9:00am
Mineral County Fairgrounds in Fort Ashby, West Virginia
Join · 21 people are going

*Looking for one more goat show? Next weekend is the Hartwood Days Festival Dairy Goat, Saturday, September 8 in Fredericksburg, VA? No late fees. We need to know if you are coming. If anyone has mailed in their entries or wants to enter, please email me what you are bringing at [email protected].*

Hartwood_Days_Entry_Form_2012.docPreview · Download · Upload Revision

I would check with each to make sure dates are set in stone. I got this from ADGA Dairy Goat Shows USA FB page thought i'd post for those that don't have FB.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Nationals in St Paul mn in July! 7thh to the 14th I think!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Show packet is now available for the Carrollton, GA show April 20. Two ring Junior, Senior, and buck show. Judges are Joe Pilotte and Scott Horner. 
http://www.georgiagoat.com/shows/2013_Carrollton_Show_Packet.pdf
*http://www.georgiagoat.com/shows/2013_Carrollton_Show_Packet.pdf* 
www.georgiagoat.com


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Christy- I just printed off the packet for that show. I have a few questions:

1. Do you have to pay the $11 per class they do or its just $11 and they can show in both rings flat rate? I have probably 6 or so that I would like to bring so would it basically be $11 x 6 for them to show in both rings? Im not sure Im understanding how to fill the papers out. 

Thanks!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Entry fee is $11 per goat for both rings and $6 per goat for one ring. Pen fee is $5 per pen. Payment must accompany the entry form & is 


*not*

refundable! 

*Tack pens are NOT available! Entry acceptance will be subject to pen availability - to ensure space for your animals, please*

*make your reservations early*
*Thats for the Carrollton Ga show..is that the one you are talking about?*


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

WPDGA Spring Show
May 25, 2013
Venango County Fairgrounds
867 Mercer Road 
Franklin, PA 16323

Judges: Richard Grossman Paisley,FL and Sarah Hazeltine Woodland, CA

ADGA 2 Ring Sr and Jr Doe Show
Sanctioned breeds: Alpine, LaMancha, Nigerian Dwarf, Nubian, Toggenburg, AOP, and Recorded Grade. 
Champion Challenge classes will also be held.

Printable Show and Entry Forms on our website www.wpdga.com Early Entries are greatly appreciated!

We are also accepting donations (monetary or raffle/auction) to help fund our very first solo show.

Feel free to contact me with any questions you may have.
Jodi Walker
WPDGA President
www.wpdga.com
[email protected]
http://caprigemfarm.webs.com/


----------

